# Irritable uterus



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hiya Emily

Hope you are well 

Please can l ask your advice about this - been getting bh for a while now but today they were really painful and frequent - went along to be checked cervix okay but told it was irritable uterus and just to take paracetamol 

Please can you let me know what l could be doing to help eleviate this as l am scared of preterm labour since l am only 27wks   

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sometimes this can happen, some women have a uterus that is sensitive as it's being stretched, so starts to contract, but unlike braxton hicks, which are a normal part of pregnancy, these are painful, as it's your body responding to what it sees as a problem. You will find that everything will settle for a few days or longer and then start again. It doesn't necessarily lead to labour, so don't worry. If they become stronger, go to the hospital again, don't just assume it's the irritable uterus,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks emily   
did get admitted for steriods and given off work for the week
thankfully the cervix is behaving for now but the bh are really painfull not sure l can cope with this for the next possibly 12 weeks and panicking this one will come early 
is there anything other than drinking loads and resting that l can do to help eleviate these? 
appreciate your support x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't a lot you can do to ease it, try as much as you can to take things easy. I know its worrying when its happening, but hopefully it will start to settle soon,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

